# Chester Cathedral - in colour



## -Oy- (Dec 3, 2018)

A big organ


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2018)

Superb!!!


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 3, 2018)

-Oy- said:


> A big organ


long way from the barn where he was born...…..


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 4, 2018)

Great photo....  I enjoy visiting churches for their architecture.  The nicest one I have seen (IMO) was The Church of our saviour in Copenhagen.  It has a magnificent organ carved in lime wood and supported on two elephants..  At first this seems strange, but (and I don't know why) the Order of the Elephant is the highest honour in Denmark.

The church is also famous for its helical spire with a staircase round its outside.


----------



## -Oy- (Dec 4, 2018)

Thanks folks.

That Copenhagen


----------



## Falcon (Dec 4, 2018)

Those are some  BIG  organs     +  Being  beautiful !  Thks  for the  pics  Oy.


----------

